# Mosfet IRF540 vs IRF730



## fly (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola, estoy reparando un equipo que consiste en un modulador PWM de 4 transistores mosfet, para controlar un motor DC. Desarmando el modulador me encuentro que tiene 2 mosfet quemados que previamente se habían cambiado antes por otra persona que son 2 mosfet irf540, por otro lado me encuentro con dos mosfet irf730 que creo que son los originales del aparato, estos 4 transistores constituyen el mismo puente de mosfet. Puede ser que estos mosfet se hayan quemado por culpa de que no aguantan la tensión? ya que los irf540 son de 100 V y los irf730 son de 400 v, tambien cambia la Rds, en el primer caso es de 0,055 ohmios y en el segundo de 0,75 ohmios, puede afectar esta resistencia a su funcionamiento y que se hayan quemado? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 15, 2008)

Faltan datos del motor y de la alimentación de circuito. Si tenes un diagrama, mejor.
Si se trata de un Puente H para el motor DC, y el PWM vive clavado al 100%, entonces el MOSFET se jode por trabajar demasiado en DC.
Si tu motor es de mas de 50v, pedile a un moderador que te mueva el post a "Potencia", va, igual de entrada, no se que hace este post acá.


----------



## fly (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola, si que se trata de un puente en H, el esquema lo adjunto más abajo, las características son:

60 V
5,6 A
250 W
3000 RPM
0,8 Nm
Duty S1

El motor es un motor DC, para mover un carro de un sierra controlada por CNC.

El problema es saber si puede aver mucha diferencia de sustituir un mosfet IRF730 por un IRF540, si su resitencia DS puede hacer que se queme el IRF540 el ser unas 10 veces más baja que el IRF730. Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 15, 2008)

Una resistencia mas baja es preferible, por lo que se disipa menos calor al mismo grado de corriente.

Decime: 
1- Aparte de los 4 MOSFETs ¿Hay 4 diodos en paralelo?
2- Los quemados estan ¿Arriba, abajo o cruzados?
3- Los mosfet superiores ¿Tienen un capacitor cerca?


----------



## fly (Abr 15, 2008)

No no hay ningun diodo en paralelo, los quemados son los dos de la fila de mas a la derecha, que son los IRF540, y todos tienen un condensador muy pequeño, me imagino que de picofaradios, pero están todos bien, no hay ningún corto. Lo que me mosquea que solo se han estropeado los IRF540 los otros dos están bien, las diferencias que hay en estos mosfet es que el irf 540 soporta 100 V 22 A y tiene una Rds de 0,077 ohmios mientras que el otro es de 400 V, 5,5 A y una Rds de 0,75 ohmios, por eso pregunto. Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 15, 2008)

¡Chan!, Esas son las características a 25°C, por los datos que me das los IRF730 están completamente exedidos.
No es bueno usar los diodos internos de los MOSFETs, tampoco es barato poner diodos en paralelo de 6A pero recomendable.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 16, 2008)

Es posible que los irf540 no soporten el voltaje Vgs que los irf730, mide el voltaje. luego otra caracteristica que los diferencia es que el la resistencia interna, los irf540 pueden drenar mas corriente, pero a la vez disiparan mayor calor, mas no los irf730 que al llegar a su limite se mantendran alli en 5A, otra razon es el voltaje de induccion del motor,estos pueden generar voltajes superiores a los 100 voltios, destruyendo al IRF540.


----------



## fly (Abr 16, 2008)

Entonces creeis que el aparato se haya podido estropear por culpa de que la otra persona que lo intento reparar puso esos Mosfet?

Lo que no me cuadra es que la corriente que puede soportar el irf730 es menor que la del motor, aunque que creo que puede ser por que el PWM va a 22 KHz, y con estas caracerísticas trabaja con un amplio margen en el area segura.

Muchas gracias a todos, voy aver si esta o la próxima semana cambio el Mosfet y os cuento que pasó, un saludo.


----------



## fly (Abr 28, 2008)

Bueno pues al montar los nuevos mosfet, resulta que sin conectar la carga ( el motor) estos se calientan mucho y me parece rarisimo, y el controlador me da un error del programa, sabeis que puede ser? que me estn comutando dos transistores a la vez? y por eso se calienten tanto? que ideas me dais para seguir mirando? Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2008)

Cual es la tension del puente? (los +AT y -AT).


----------



## fly (Abr 29, 2008)

Unos 63 V creo recordar, pero por esa tensión no se calentará mucho no?


----------



## heli (Abr 29, 2008)

Efectivamente, lo mas probable es que estén conmutando dos mosfet de distinta polaridad a la vez y tengas circulación de corriente sin carga. Como la puerta de los mosfet está aislada del drenador y surtidor los circuitos driver no suelen llevar ninguna protección contra sobretensiones. Es muy común que, cuando se queman los mosfet, se quede la puerta en cortocircuito con los otros terminales y eso provoque una circulación de mucha tensión y mucha corriente que destruya el driver. 
En todos los montajes que he visto en los que se habían cortocircuitado los mosfet se habían destruido los driver...


----------



## fly (Abr 29, 2008)

Heli muchas gracias, eso me temía pero nunca había visto un controlador de estos a mosfet.
Tu crees que solo se ha estropeado el driver? si lo cambio crees que podría hacerlo funcionar? el problema es que la mayoría de los componentes son smd, pero bueno ahora lo que mas me interesa es saber si tu crees que cambiando el driver podría arreglar el aparato y si es asi identificar cual es el driver. Muchas gracias.


----------



## heli (Abr 30, 2008)

El driver es el circuito que esté conectado directamente a las gates de los mosfet. Pueden ser componentes discretos, resistencias, condensadores diodos etc y/o circuitos especiales, generalmente de 8 patas como el IR2110, el MAX 622 etc


----------



## fly (Abr 30, 2008)

Te comento, las gates de los mosfet van a unas resistencias y de estas a unos transistores SMD, hay una resistencia que se fundio, comprobe con el polímetro y da una resistencia de 7 k  y tendría que tener un valor de 67 ohmios, y esto me mosquea por que entonces ese transitor no conduciría, por lo que no tendría por que quemarse, ni el que va encima o debajo, y fueron precisamente esos los que se quemaron la última vez que los probé. 

Hay unos integrados cerca de esas resistencia son unos operacionales TL072, y unos operacionales diferenciales lm393. Despues hay un CI con la nomenclatura cd4093bm, que en su hoja de datos dice que es un schmitt trigger con puertas nand, que no se si ese es el que controlará los mosfet. Un saludo.


----------

